# 1964? Craftsman 3-Stage



## Channing Nielsen (Apr 22, 2017)

Found this beauty locally. Picking it up this weekend. Does anyone know much about this model. Craftsman 3-stage Twenty-Six

Here is the link to the local ad
https://touch.bismanonline.com/3stage_high_drift_craftsman_snow_blower_26


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Responded to your PM. Think for the $$ you can do better. Parts will be your biggest issue to deal with and $$ seems high for this unit.


My opinion.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't think it's that old (1964). These are cool old machines. I have one. I'd like to think I could get that much for mine so I don't think you did too bad. 
Does it run? 
Friction wheel or gear transmission for the drive?
Post some more photos when you get a chance.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I just noticed the auger engage lever coming out the side of the belt cover. I don't think I've seen that setup on a drift breaker before.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Here is a vintage AMF on Pete's site. I think these all trace their heritage back to one of these.
https://www.gilsonsnowblowers.com/snowvintage.html#amf


----------

